Apple iMac 21inch or 27 Inch? - cvaidya1986
======
konradb
Is your space constrained such that the 27 inch would not fit? Is your budget
constrained such that the 27 inch is too expensive?

If neither your space nor your budget is constrained, then go for the 27 inch.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Thank you! The question is does 21.5 inch force more focus, less tabs thus
more productivity?

~~~
konradb
I've spent multiple years working with an iMac 21 inch, a Macbook Pro 15 inch
retina, and a 27" LG Ultrafine 5k (I understand this is the same or similar
panel as the iMac 5k 27").

I think if you are optimising for productivity you would want the 27",
certainly from my experience.

My own opinion, for what it is worth: if you lack focus I think you are better
off trying to build good habits or to work on things that interest you.

You can just as easily switch to reading HN or reddit on a smaller screen as
you can a larger. You can just as easily go fullscreen on a larger display to
block out distractions, but you also have more space so you can, if working on
UI for example, have the UI in one half and an editor/IDE in the other, which
can speed you up.

If it is difficult to make yourself do work, you can try to build good habits
using apps like Focus to remind you if you tend to go off on reading sprees
when working. Good luck!

~~~
cvaidya1986
Amazing advice! Thank you!

------
slipwalker
i am currently running an iMac (Retina 4K, 21.5-inch, 2017) and am very
pleased with the screen size / resolution. my 2cents are i don't think more
screen size ( for the same resolution ) would be any better, i feel it would
make me move my neck a bit more over a work day, and with two cervical
hernias, it would be uncomfortable.

------
taylodl
Not just one but _two_ 27 inch monitors? Why? Save your eyes. Make your text
easy to read. Eyestrain goes unnoticed and is the cause of low-grade
headaches. My colleagues laugh that they can read my screen from a ways away -
exactly! Go big. You won't regret it.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Wow ok! I am halfway there :)

------
Jeremy1026
27", unless you have a reason to not.

------
dman
What will you use it for?

~~~
cvaidya1986
Working from home.

